# Warning for Rehab



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

There is a threat of poisoning of animals... please be careful with your children and pets..


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

I have no young kids but have pet owning friends so I will let them know, thanks


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

This is why

IMPORTANT NOTICE:
Okay, a very disturbing update from the owner of the Golden Retriever in Rehab; he called me, since he has my number from the day I went to his house to talk to him about the dog.
He came back from a flight today and his dog was missing, apparently someone stole him... of course he thinks we did it!!!!
He is threatening to go around Rehab and poison peoples' dogs... he is obviously a seriously disturbed human being.
He also mentioned that some German people called a pilot friend of his in Egypt Air whose name is Esam and asked him to talk to him.
Watch out for your dogs and if you have any info on his dog CONTACT US IMMEDIATELY.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I think the dog had an escape plan..


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

a true animal lover then judging by how he kept his dog


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

aykalam said:


> a true animal lover then judging by how he kept his dog




Indeed and a well educated man... 


seems he is divorced and his daughter who visits now and again wanted a dog

People went and offered to take the dog off his hands and he refused but he did admit he had not time for it.. someone even offered to keep the dog and bring it back on the day his daughter visited.. 

I am guessing the dog got fed up and got someone to bring a file in a cake


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

It shows the type of man he is, his dog escapes and he threatens to poison other people dogs. 

Glad he is not my neighbour


----------



## Buffy7 (Jan 8, 2013)

What?!?! What group area is this man in? I'm in Rehab - I can try and find the Golden Retriever - can't someone do something if he really is serious about poisoning animals?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Buffy7 said:


> What?!?! What group area is this man in? I'm in Rehab - I can try and find the Golden Retriever - can't someone do something if he really is serious about poisoning animals?




A police report has been filed against him.. or so I believe


----------

